# Apache tomcat + kilka domen

## groch

Witam mam problem z ustawieniem apacha i tomcata dla kilku domen. 

Załóżmy że mam domeny

www.domenaA.pl

www.domenaB.pl

oraz aplikacje na tomcacie

aplikacjaA

aplikacjaB

I tera chce żeby w apache odpowiednio były przekierowywane żądania.

Mam taką konfigurację:

TOMACT

```

<Server port="8005" shutdown="3984d7b492dc526">

  <!--APR library loader. Documentation at /docs/apr.html -->

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener" SSLEngine="on" />

  <!--Initialize Jasper prior to webapps are loaded. Documentation at /docs/jasper-howto.html -->

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JasperListener" />

  <!-- Prevent memory leaks due to use of particular java/javax APIs-->

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JreMemoryLeakPreventionListener" />

  <!-- JMX Support for the Tomcat server. Documentation at /docs/non-existent.html -->

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener" />

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener" />

  <GlobalNamingResources>

      <Resource name="UserDatabase" auth="Container"

              type="org.apache.catalina.UserDatabase"

              description="User database that can be updated and saved"

              factory="org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory"

              pathname="conf/tomcat-users.xml" />

  </GlobalNamingResources>

  <Service name="Catalina">

<Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 

           connectionTimeout="20000" 

           URIEncoding="UTF-8"

           redirectPort="8443" />

<Connector port="8009" protocol="AJP/1.3" redirectPort="8443" />

<Engine name="Catalina" >

  <Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm"

         resourceName="UserDatabase"/>

<Host name="domenaA.pl"

   appBase="/var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps/aplikacjaA/"

   unpackWARs="true"

   autoDeploy="true"

   xmlValidation="false"

   xmlNamespaceAware="false"/>

<Host name="domenaA.pl"

   appBase="/var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps/aplikacjaB/"

   unpackWARs="true"

   autoDeploy="true"

   xmlValidation="false"

   xmlNamespaceAware="false"/>

</Engine>

</Service>

</Server>

```

APACHE:

```

LoadModule    jk_module  modules/mod_jk.so

#JkLogFile /usr/local/apache/logs/mod_jk.log

User apache

Group apache

ServerName test

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

JkLogFile   /var/log/apache2/mod_jk.log

JkLogLevel   debug 

JkWorkersFile /etc/apache2/workers.properties

Listen 80

<VirtualHost *:80>

   ServerName domenaA.pl

   JkMount /* worker1

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

   ServerName domenaB.pl

   JkMount /* worker2

</VirtualHost>

```

WORKERY

```

workers.tomcat_home=/usr/lib64/apache

workers.java_home=/opt/icedtea6-bin-1.9.1

ps=/

worker.list=worker1,worker2

worker.worker1.type=ajp13

worker.worker1.host=domenaA.pl

worker.worker1.port=8009

worker.worker2.type=ajp13

worker.worker2.host=domenaB.pl

worker.worker2.port=8009

```

Może jest ktoś wstanie mnie pokierować co jest nie tak. Już siedzę nad tym od dłuższego czasu i nic mi  z tego nie wychodzi.[/code]

----------

